# Gaming-PC - 700 Euro



## db1901 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
700, etwas drüber etwas drunter ist ok, aber nicht zu extrem.  

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Nein

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
Nein

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
Ja, Auflösung unbekannt, VGA-Anschluss, jedoch wird der Monitor irgendwann (Nach möglichst kurzer Zeit ) ersetzt.

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
GW2, Watchdogs, GTA5 (sobald es rauskommt), WOW, BF4, Arma 3 und weitere leistungsfordernde Spiele

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
Ich weiß nichts übers übertakten, nehme jedoch gerne Beratung in diesem Thema an 

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Intel Prozessor soll drin sein
bezüglich der Grafikkarte bin ich mir unsicher, weil mir von einigen gesagt wurden, dass AMD Karten schlechter sind, als die von Nvidia, wenn das nicht so ist, belehrt mich bitte eines besseren.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

Mein Vorschlag für ca. 710€

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G)
1 x ASUS H97-Plus (90MB0IN0-M0EAY0)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C (84000000018)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9)

AMD hat immoment das beste P/L (Vgl. R9 280X und GTX 770 selbe Leistung wobei die R9 sogar noch einen Gb VRAm mehr hat. GTX 770 = 265€ und R9 280X 220€) zusätzlich hat AMD noch Mantle 
i5 ist drin, eine SSD und eine Grafikkarte mit sau geilem P/L im Moment 

Alternative Grafikkarten:
HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (DHE Design aber trotzdem Leise)
HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ X² OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QMC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: Brauchst du noch Empfehlungen für einen Monitor?


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juni 2014)

Wie aus dem Bilderbuch  
Kriegst du noch die HIS rein?


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie aus dem Bilderbuch
> Kriegst du noch die HIS rein?


 
Meinst du die Mit DHE oder die X²?  Die eine ist halt 5€ teurer als die andere und ich weiß grad nicht welche du meinst


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

Also ist die Grafikkarte, welche du mir empfiehlst auch gut für Spiele, wie Arma 3 und Watchdogs auf möglichst hoher Grafik?


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

db1901 schrieb:


> Also ist die Grafikkarte, welche du mir empfiehlst auch gut für Spiele, wie Arma 3 und Watchdogs auf möglichst hoher Grafik?


 
Ist sie  Falls dir die Stock-Leistung nicht ausreicht kannst du bei der den Takt manuell sehr weit hochziehen  Kommt aber wie immer halt auch auf den Chip an


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juni 2014)

Die X2 ruhig.
WatchDogs auf Hoch sollte gehen, ARMA III sollte auch Ricjtung Ultra oder mit Skalierung noch eingermaßen laufen.


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass AMD Prozessoren mit manchen Spielen nicht perfekt laufen, wie zum Beispiel bei GW2, kann das auch bei Grafikkarten so sein?


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

db1901 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass AMD Prozessoren mit manchen Spielen nicht perfekt laufen, wie zum Beispiel bei GW2, kann das auch bei Grafikkarten so sein?


 
Die Prozessoren von AMD sind zum zocken wirklich, sagen wir mal, Crap  (Ausgenommen Mid-Range Gaming bis Low-Range und HTPC/Media PC Bereich, aber da muss man sich halt mit dem höheren Verbrauch abfinden. Vorteil aber: Sie sind dort wesentlich günstiger )
Die Grafikkarten wiederum sind mehr als Konkurrenzfähig  Eine R9 290 für 335€ ist 20% schneller als eine GTX 780 für >410€


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

Empfehlungen für nen Monitor wären auch nett, sollte halt nicht zu teuer sein.  Ich spar momentan noch das Geld für den PC zusammen, danach wollt ich mir nen Monitor kaufen.

Bezüglich der alternativen Grafikkarten, besteht da ein großer Unterschied zu der, welche du bei der ersten zusammenstellung genannt hast?


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

Such dir einen der beiden aus  Sind beide super für ihren Preis.

1 x AOC i2369Vm, 23"
1 x LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23"



db1901 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der alternativen Grafikkarten, besteht da ein großer Unterschied zu der, welche du bei der ersten zusammenstellung genannt hast?


 
Zwischen der HIS und der Sapphire besteht eigentlich kein großer Unterschied abgesehen vom Kühlsystem  Kenn mich nicht so exakt mit der Lautstärke der einzelnen Karten aus. Da musst du tsd fragen


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

Nehmen wir mal an, dass ich mir noch die SSD besorge, was soll ich dann mit ihr machen, Betriebssystem drauf oder wie? Sagen wirs so, ich bin totaler Anfänger in PC-Hardware etc.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

db1901 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, dass ich mir noch die SSD besorge, was soll ich dann mit ihr machen, Betriebssystem drauf oder wie? Sagen wirs so, ich bin totaler Anfänger in PC-Hardware etc.


 
Auf die SSD kommen Windows und Programme. Auf die HDD kommen Spiele, Filme, Musik, etc. Wenn du einmal ein OS auf einer SSD hattest willst du nie wieder ohne 
SSD lohnt sich vor allem wegen den Zugriffszeiten und der enormen Lesegeschwindigkeit 

Edit: So gute Nacht an alle erst mal  Schau morgen nochmal vorbei falls noch weitere Fragen auftauchen wird sich sicherlich noch jemand anderes hier einklinken aka Legaccy oder tsd bleibt noch on 
Bis morgen Leuts


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, danke.  Hat die von dir genannte Zusammenstellung zufällig nen VGA-Anschluss drin oder muss ich schauen, dass ich mir nen Monitor irgendwo ausleihe bis ich mir nen neuen kaufe?

Edit: Die Frage kann auch ruhig von anderen beantwortet werden, damit FrozenPie jetzt schlafen gehen kann


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

db1901 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke.  Hat die von dir genannte Zusammenstellung zufällig nen VGA-Anschluss drin oder muss ich schauen, dass ich mir nen Monitor irgendwo ausleihe bis ich mir nen neuen kaufe?


 
Die Frage beantworte ich dir noch  Die haben keinen direkten VGA Anschluss aber es sollte bei jeder ein DVI auf VGA Adapter beiliegen


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, danke. Dank euch hab ich jetzt noch größere Vorfreude auf nen neuen PC bekommen, als ich zuvor hatte. 
Momentan hock ich leider an nem dual-core laptop, an dem ich Arma 2 auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen auf 9 FPS spiele. 

EDIT: Ist es möglich auf Mindfactory auch per Rechnung zu zahlen?
Und ist es möglich Windows 7 irgendwo möglichst günstig zu erwerben?


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

kann mir jemand noch ein Gehäuse empfehlen, welches zu den von FrozenPie genannten Komponenten passt?
Oder ist es egal was für ein Gehäuse ich habe?


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

db1901 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand noch ein Gehäuse empfehlen, welches zu den von FrozenPie genannten Komponenten passt?
> Oder ist es egal was für ein Gehäuse ich habe?


 
FrozenPie hat ein Gehäuse dabei.

Btw: was ein fetter Reim.


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

oh hab es übersehen.  
Wie siehts aus mit Win7, wo kann man es möglichst günstig erwerben?


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

Win gibts günstig und sicher auf Ebay (mach dir da keine Sorgen ) : Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit SP1 Multilinguage Deutsch English NL FR UK | eBay


----------



## jkox11 (20. Juni 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Auf die SSD kommen Windows und Programme. Auf die HDD kommen Spiele, Filme, Musik, etc. Wenn du einmal ein OS auf einer SSD hattest willst du nie wieder ohne
> SSD lohnt sich vor allem wegen den Zugriffszeiten und der enormen Lesegeschwindigkeit
> Edit: So gute Nacht an alle erst mal  Schau morgen nochmal vorbei falls noch weitere Fragen auftauchen wird sich sicherlich noch jemand anderes hier einklinken aka Legaccy oder tsd bleibt noch on
> Bis morgen Leuts


 
Was ist mit mir?    Danke du ***** 

Ich kann dir helfen 
Möglichkeit leise und kühl: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  

Windoof gibts easy und sicher auf Ebay: windows | eBay

Viel Spass damit


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

Sorry jkox  war zu müde um alle aufzuzählen, hatte mal wieder nen langen Tag


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

Mir ist heute noch eine Frage eingefallen. 
Kann ich den PC dann auch in der Zukunft problemlos erweitern und aufbessern?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juni 2014)

Höchstens RAM und GraKa. CPU - nein.


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

Ist die CPU auf Dauer gut?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

Ein aktueller i5 wird locker die nächsten ~ 5 Jahre jede Graka befeuern können


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

CPU wird schwierig da die nachfolge Generation nen anderen Sockel hat. Da bräuchtest du dann ein neues Board.
Graka geht natürlich und RAM auch (wie spec schon sagte )
Mehr HDDs/SSDs sind auch kein Problem.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juni 2014)

Der Xeon wäre noch etwas stärker aber nicht nötig.


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, das sind doch mal gute nachrichten  Danke.
Solange ich mit dem prozessor noch bessere grakarten verwenden kann in den nächste paar jahren, dann ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

Was bedeutet eigentlich das boxed hinter dem Prozessor?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juni 2014)

Da ist ein Standartlüfter von Intel dabei und die CPU kommt in einer Originallverpackung mit Garantie. Bei Tray ist das umgekehrt da hast du nur 1Jahr Garantie.


----------



## MaRcEl1_5 (20. Juni 2014)

da ist dann noch ein kühler dabei


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

Bei der boxed CPU ist immer ein Kühler dabei, bei Tray nicht.

CPUs  kauft man aber immer boxed (auch wenn da ein anderer Kühler  draufkommt), wegen der vollen Garantie und dem Ausschluss, einen  gebrauchten Rückläufer zu erwischen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juni 2014)

MaRcEl1_5 schrieb:


> da ist dann noch ein kühler dabei



Nicht nur   . Du muss manchmal genauer werden :.


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

und mit der cpu kann ich auch paar jahre klarkommen oder?
also wenn ich noch ne bessere GraKa in der Zukunft drauf packen will.


----------



## jkox11 (20. Juni 2014)

Klar  
Am wichtigsten ist sowieso die GPU beim Zocken.


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

Dass ich mir die Teile bei Amazon bestelle würdet ihr mir nicht empfehlen oder?
Meint ihr ich soll in nen PC-Laden gehen und dort alles besorgen oder was soll ich lieber machen?


----------



## jkox11 (20. Juni 2014)

Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de oder http://hardwareversand.de/ , beide Top Seiten mit gutem Support


----------



## db1901 (20. Juni 2014)

Bei Hardwareversand kann man die ja zusammenstellen und von denen zusammenbauen lassen oder?
Geht das bei Mindfactory auch?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

Am günstigsten sind meistens Mindfactory und Hardwareversand :

Topseller -> Hardware - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
hardwareversand.de - Startseite

Bei Hardwareversand aber immer die Teile über Hardware Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland suchen, und von da aus zu HWV weiterklicken, ist immer günstiger 

Wenn Du einen guten Shop in deiner Nähe hast : "Support your local Dealer" 

Mindfactory baut auch zusammen, ist aber zu teuer.

Guck mal hier, ob jemand in deiner Nähe wohnt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Die kommen bei dir vorbei und schrauben den Rechner gratis zusammen


----------



## jkox11 (20. Juni 2014)

Hier alles zum Zusammenbau und Bestellen was du wissen musst  

Mein allgemeiner Post zum Zusammenbau  

Zusammenbauen kannst du es bei Shops wie Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand. Jedoch verbauen die dir den CPU-Kühler nicht, da der zu fett ist und eventuell beim Transport beschädigt werden kann. 

Schau mal auf den Listen hier, ob einer bei dir in der Nähe wohnt: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Die kommen gratis bei dir vorbei und bauen dir alles zusammen bzw. helfen dir. Das wird viel sorgfältiger und schöner, als wenn man es vom Shop schnell zusammenbauen lässt.

Am besten wäre natürlich der eigene Zusammenbau. Du gibst viele Ocken für ein System aus, da willst du doch bestimmt wissen wie wo was verbaut ist  Zusammenbau ist wie Lego aus der Kindheit  Schwer ist es wirklich nicht solange man keine 2 linke Hände hat  

Wenn du keine Ahnung hast wie es geht: 
[Guide] Der Selbstschrauber-Thread - Die Anleitung zum Selbst-Zusammenbau für Jedermann
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Oder auf Yutuuub alles ansehen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTcS_S_2_LU&list=PL67F7C246968C7986

Es gibt viele gute Tutorials/Guides im Internet, da kannst du dich easy schlau machen. Dein Zusammenbau kostet auch nichts (ausser ein wenig Zeit), bei einem Shop wirds da schon was kosten... Und deine Karre wird nicht so liebevoll aufgerüstet wie aus deinen eigenen Händen 

Und hier noch ein Tipp beim Bestellen:
Immer auf geizhals.de bestellen! 
Schritt 1: Auf Geizhals Teil auswählen das du bestellen willst
Schritt 2: Auf den Link des gewählten Anbieters klicken
Schritt 3: Auf der Seite des Anbieters das Teil in den Warenkorb legen
Schritt 4: Mit den restlichen Teilen genauso machen

Warum sollst du das so machen? Vergleich nachher mal den Preis, du bekommst nämlich mit geizhals noch extra Rabatt


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juni 2014)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Zusammenbau ist wie Lego aus der Kindheit  Schwer ist es wirklich nicht.


 
 Naja, es gibt User, die hatten noch nie einen Schraubendreher in der Hand. 

 Die stehen dann vor unendlichen Problemen.


----------



## jkox11 (20. Juni 2014)

Wenn man keine zwei linke Hände hat, klappt das  
Habs aber editiert 

BTW, ich bin Linkshänder


----------



## db1901 (5. Juli 2014)

Ich melde mich wieder zurück!
 Ich habe die Teile jetzt bestellt und möchte mir noch Win7 bei ebay bestellen. Meine Frage ist: Gibt es einen bedeutenden Unterschied zwischen 64bit und 32bit versionen?

WINDOWS 7 PROFESSIONAL 64-BIT SP1 DVD + KEY Deutsch Multilanguage WIN 7 | eBay

ich habe jetzt dieses Angebot gefunden, wäre das in Ordnung?


----------



## db1901 (5. Juli 2014)

Bzw. funktioniert 64bit auf dem PC? (Teile sind auf Seite 1)


----------

